# DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...



## Allroundtalent (1. Juli 2007)

Hi Boardis!

Ich war am 30.06.07 mit meinem Verein dem FV Hannover, mit der Seeteufel unterwegs. Das Wetter sollte den Tag auch nicht so gut werden, doch es wurde erst gegen Nachmittag schlechter, am Morgen hatten wir noch Sonnenschein und es war angenehm warm.

Dann kam schon die erste Überraschung, als wir mit unserem Reisebus ankamen, um 6:45, waren die ersten Schiffe schon voll, aber wir mussten um auf die Seeteufel zu kommen über diese Schiffe rüber gehen. Da es so eng war, war es eine ganz schöne "Qual". Ich habe mir dann noch mein Knie gestoßen, was sehr weh tat, da dachte ich schon "Das kann ja heute was werden"

Auf dem Schiff haben wir natürlich gleich unsere PLätze reserviert und uns das Schiff angeguckt usw.

Das Schiff ist wirklich sehr alt, doch ich dachte mir "wenn es uns zum Fisch und zurück bringt dann passt das!"

Um 7:30 sind wir dann rausgefahren mit den ganzen anderen Kuttern.

Um halb zehn waren wir dann bei den "Fischgründen".

Der erste Stop lief sehr gut, für das ganze Schiff, mein kleiner bruder konnte auch gleich 2 gute Dorsche landen, aber einige, wie ich auch, gingen leer aus bei dem Stop. 

Beim 2. Stop wurde dann so gut wie nichts mehr gefangen, wie beim 3. , 4. , 5. usw auch nur noch sehr sehr verinezelt 3 oder 4 fische bei einem Stop manchmal auch nur 1 oder 2 fische!!!

Die kleineren waren natürlich sehr interessiert von der "arbeit" vom Kapitän und guckten dann hoch zu ihm in die Kabine , er soll sehr unfreundlich gewesen sein...

WIr haben sehr beschi**en gefangen wobei die auf der Tanja richtig gut gefangen haben sollen.

Außerdem hatte ich das Gefühl, dass der Kapitän die fische garnicht gesucht hat!!!

Am schluss kamen 20 fische auf 45 angler raus!!!davon der größte 57cm!

Ich werde nicht wieder mit der Seeteufel fahren!

Zum Schluss war das wetter noch shice...die fahrt war wirklich blöd!

Ich habe nur einen untermaßigen Dorsch gefangen...

Ich kann die SEeteufel nun wirklich nicht weiterempfehlen da die restlichen angler wirklich die taschen mit fisch voll hatten!!!

MfG​


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Oha, ich war zwar noch nicht auf der "Seeteufel", aber das hört sich ja nicht so toll an|kopfkrat


----------



## Allroundtalent (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

es war auch nicht so toll...wie gesagt ich werde mit dem Kutter auch nicht wieder fahren...​


----------



## BennyO (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Danke für deinen bericht
Also da hast du ja dann nicht so viel glück gehabt.
Ja die Ms Seeteufel ist oft ganz schön komisch.
Naja vielleicht hast du bei deiner nächsten Tour ja mehr glück. Ich empfehle dir dafür die Ms Tanja.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Allroundtalent (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

die Tanja sah garnicht mal schlecht aus, auch die fänge von denen sollen gut gewesen sein! Die tanje furh auch viel weiter raus als wir und die anderen und war ständig an anderen stellen, da hatte man schon das gefühl die suchen den fisch auch!​


----------



## BennyO (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Ja Jörg sucht den Fisch auch
Er gibt sich wirklich immer sehr viel mühe. Aber wenn der Fisch nicht will kann auch ein guter Kapitain nix machen ne.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Falls ihr mal wieder sowas plant, kann ich euch die MS "Monika" empfehlen. Top Service, sauberes Schiff, absolut netter Käpt´n! Bin da am 14.07. wieder drauf...#6


----------



## BennyO (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Ja die Monika ist auch ein super Schiff



Gruß Benny


----------



## Sinned (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Ich wollte auch einmal mit der Seeteufel raus fahren um sie zu testen. Eine halbe Stunde vorm ablegen gab es dann eine Schlägerei an Bord. Eine Person hatte wohl einen Stock, oder alte Rute, schon am Abend zuvor an der Rehling angebracht und hat nun dem älteren Herrn, der nun an diesem Platz stand, vorgeworfen, er hätte den Stock/Angel über Bord geworfen. Als der ältere Mann dies verneinte kam schon die Faust geflogen. Ich wollte mich auch einmischen um zu schlichten, sah jedoch, wie genau in diesem Moment der Kapitän kam. Ich dachte mir, dass dieser jetzt die Situation löst. Er sah zu und machte gar nichts. 
Genau in diesem Moment entschied ich mich den Kutter zu wechseln und nie wieder auf diesen Kutter zu gehen. Gut war allemals, dass ich den Kutter wechselte, denn die Seeteufel bekam nen Motorschaden und trieb mehrere Stunden so auf der Ostsee umher.
Ich fahr seitdem nur noch mit der Ostpreussen. Immer spitze! Immer nette Leute, den super netten Dado und einen Kaptain, der sich mühe gibt und gern auch mal nen smalltalk hält.


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Boah, das wird ja immer besser! Keilerei auf´m Kutter - Irre...#q Das habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Allerdings wollte mich mal einer abstechen...#d


----------



## Sinned (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Allerdings irre. Ich denke mir, dass man mal schlecht fangen kann, auch kann ich verzeihen wenns mal so ausieht, als würde sich der cpt. keine Mühe geben, wenn sich jedoch ein cpt. bei eine Schlägerei nicht verhällt, dann ists ein ganz großes Problem - für immer.


----------



## Pirat (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Boah, das wird ja immer besser! Keilerei auf´m Kutter - Irre...#q Das habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Allerdings wollte mich mal einer abstechen...#d



Ohhh Mann, was fürn Mist!
Erzähl mal!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



Allroundtalent schrieb:


> Hi Boardis!​
> 
> Ich war am 30.06.07 mit meinem Verein dem FV Hannover, mit der Seeteufel unterwegs. Das Wetter sollte den Tag auch nicht so gut werden, doch es wurde erst gegen Nachmittag schlechter, am Morgen hatten wir noch Sonnenschein und es war angenehm warm.​
> Dann kam schon die erste Überraschung, als wir mit unserem Reisebus ankamen, um 6:45, waren die ersten Schiffe schon voll, aber wir mussten um auf die Seeteufel zu kommen über diese Schiffe rüber gehen. Da es so eng war, war es eine ganz schöne "Qual". Ich habe mir dann noch mein Knie gestoßen, was sehr weh tat, da dachte ich schon "Das kann ja heute was werden"​
> ...


 


typisch heilitouwn


fahrt lieber v. laboe raus...bessere kapitäne .längere angelzeiten und mehr fisch:m


----------



## chris13 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

@Dorsch888 Typisch Heiligenhafen würde ich nicht sagen!!!Du kannst doch nicht alle Kapitäne über einen Kamm schären oder....?Z.B.....Heiko Stengel,Jörg Nagel,Jens Lietzow und Thomas Deutsch....sind alles super Kapitäne mit tollen Kuttern!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Das stimmt-ABER nirgendwo habe ich bessere Fänge,saubere Kutter ,Platzreservierungen, längere Angelzeiten als in Laboe


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



Pirat schrieb:


> Ohhh Mann, was fürn Mist!
> Erzähl mal!


 
Das war auf ´nem ziemlich bekannten Kutter in Laboe! Die Tour artete in ein übles Saufgelage aus. Einer von den Haiopeis war bald so breit, dass er ständig über meine Schnur warf und mir seinen Pilker um die Ohren haute. Irgendwann riet ich ihm, er solle besser sein Gerät in die Ecke stellen und sich verdrücken, ansonsten schneide ich ihm die Schnur ab. Da er meinen Rat nicht befolgte, ließ ich meinen Worten dann auch Taten folgen! Daraufhin griff er mich mit seinem Filiermesser an. Da er aber Sternhagelvoll war, hatte er nicht den Hauch einer Chance und konnte sich anschließend mit dem rechten Auge in die linke Hosentasche gucken. Ich bin zwar ein friedfertiger Mensch, aber da war´s aus mit dem Spaß!#q#q


----------



## BennyO (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Alsos saubere Kutter hast du in Heiligenhafen auch. Nicht jeder Kutter aber die meisten und vorallem die von den drei beschriebenen Kapitainen.
Ja ok das mit der längeren Fahrtzeit stimmt.




Gruß Benny


----------



## chris13 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Die Ms.Tanja ist so sauber,dass man da vom Boden essen könnte xD...BennyO kann das bestimmt bestätigen hehe.

Bei den Platzreservierungen hast du natürlich recht!Aber z.b. Heiko hängt auch öfters mal ne Stunde hinten dran!


----------



## BennyO (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



chris13 schrieb:


> Die Ms.Tanja ist so sauber,dass man da vom Boden essen könnte xD...BennyO kann das bestimmt bestätigen hehe.
> 
> Bei den Platzreservierungen hast du natürlich recht!Aber z.b. Heiko hängt auch öfters mal ne Stunde hinten dran!


 

Also da muss ich dir recht geben
Die Tanja ist schon hammer sauber. Da wird richitg viel Wert drauf gelegt. 
Aber auch andere Kutter ( eig fast alle) sind super sauber.
Oder habt ihr da andee erfahrungen?



Gruß Benny


----------



## chris13 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Nö stimmt so xD!


----------



## chris13 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Ach sag mal Benny...wann fährst du denn mal wieder hoch?


----------



## BennyO (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

JA deswegen weiß ich aich nicht, wieso immer alle gegen Heiligenhafen reden.
Die meisten Kapitaine, auser 1-2 Stück, geben sich auch beim Fische suchen sehr viel Mühe. Und besser fangen tut man im Durchschnitt in Laboe auch nicht.



Gruß Benny


----------



## BennyO (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Ih war erst bis Donnerstag oben für 2 Wochen. Und am 16 werde ich noch mal für mindestesn eine Woche oben sein.



Gruß Benny


----------



## chris13 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Na dann viel spaß!Ich fahre nächstes We hoch


----------



## BennyO (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Ja dir auch viel spaß
Aber jetzt wollen wir mal nicht zu weit vom Thema abkommen.




Gruß Benny


----------



## Allroundtalent (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

boah was ihr hier jetzt alles erzähtl, da will man garnichtmehr hochfahren 


aber das mit der sauberkeit auf der seeteufel war auch nicht so gut! da lag noch müll von unseren vorgängern naja in die kabine bin ich erst garnicht reingegangen weil es da sowieso stinkt...ja und über die toilette...naja....

MfG​


----------



## makrelefan (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Boah, das wird ja immer besser! Keilerei auf´m Kutter - Irre...#q Das habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Allerdings wollte mich mal einer abstechen...#d




Oh man, was haste dem denn getan, das der gleich Mordpläne schmiedet?#c|kopfkrat


----------



## andre23 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

@allroundtalent....du hast dich doch hier im vorfeld informiert...und alles negative wegdisskutiert....


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



makrelefan schrieb:


> Oh man, was haste dem denn getan, das der gleich Mordpläne schmiedet?#c|kopfkrat


 
Das kannst du etwas weiter oben nachlesen! #6


----------



## makrelefan (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

oh sorry, hatte ich nicht gesehen. Hast du dem echt die gesamte Montage abgeschnitten?|bigeyes
Lustig, finde ich.

Aber im Ernst, ist schon traurig, wenn´s im, Saufgelage endet.


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

@makrelefan

Klar, habe ich das! Dem hätte ich am liebsten noch was ganz anderes abgeschnitten, der hätte mich mit seinem verdammten Pilker fast skalpiert. Vorher hat er stundenlang Strohrum aus´m Pappbecher gesoffen.:#2:


----------



## andre23 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

mensch carsten...du hast auch immer pech beim angeln....


----------



## hans albers (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



> Aber im Ernst, ist schon traurig, wenn´s im, Saufgelage endet.



...leider viel zu oft auf´m kutter...
pappnasen..

greetz
hans


----------



## Steinbuttharry (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

wenn ich das alles so lese,bin ich froh das ich auf fehmarn mein eingenes boot habe da nervt keiner!


----------



## BennyO (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Naja eig nicht ne
Ich finde das hat total nachgelassen in den letzten jahren.
Ok es gibt Gruppen die sich tierisch besaufen aber in der Regel hat man doch fast nie betrunkene Angler auf dme Kutter oder?



Gruß Benny


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



andre23 schrieb:


> mensch carsten...du hast auch immer pech beim angeln....


 
Da hast du recht, ich ziehe das wohl irgendwie an.#c


----------



## andre23 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

...dann fæhrst du nicht oft mit´n kutter...angler, die nicht gerade am meer leben nutzen die chance zu oft....weit weg von zu hause unter mænnern und erstmal richtig wat getrunken...


----------



## hans albers (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



> Regel hat man doch fast nie betrunkene Angler auf dme Kutter oder?


|kopfkrat

nee, die tuen alle nur so...

greetz
hans


----------



## BennyO (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Also ich fahre oft mit dem Kutter und ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es wirklich kaum betrunkene auf dem Kutter mehr gibt. Ich bin jetzt 14 Tage lang jeden Tag gefahren und habe in der ganzen Zeit einen angetrunkenen gesehen.
Das ist nicht viel in meinen Augen, oder?
Es wird wahrscheinlich viele geben, die das so machen wir ihr sagt aber dass sind Ausnahmen in meinen Augen.



Gruß Benny


----------



## andre23 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

...sind meisst auch charterfahrten...


----------



## BennyO (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Ja denke ich auch und damit haben wir normalen Angler doch dann nix zu tun.




Gruß Benny


----------



## andre23 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

du siehst sie bloss im hafen vom kutter kriechen...


----------



## hans albers (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

@bennie
also ich bin nur drei bis viermal im jahr
aufm kutter(versch,. häfen) .
und bei mir waren leider  fast immer die hälfte der leute
zum mittag hin blau..:v


(keine-charterschiffe)
als junge mit meinem vater auf der nordsee(80er jahre)
wars noch schlimmer..
ist ja schön zu hören , dass diese unsitte 
sich bei deinen fahrten immer weniger zeigt.

greetz
hans

ps ich will übrigens nicht sagen ,dass das auf der seeteufel auch so ist, bin noch nie mit diesem kutter gefahren;
dieser post ist in dem sinne auch off-topic :q


----------



## hornijäger (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

HI
also ich fahre immer mit der seeteufel es ist zwar nicht der neueste kutter aber bei weitem nicht so schlecht wie er immer dargestellt wird.
normaler weise sind manni,gitti und co immer gut drauf und das manni keinen fisch sucht kann ich nicht bestätigen ich habe oft genug miterlebt wie er sich ärgert wenn kein fisch hochkommt allerdings muß mann auch mal sehen was für angler an bord sind an den wochenenden gibt es genug angler die das erste mal mit sind und sich schnell mal ihre 180cm knüppel bei baltic besorgen an der reling runterlassen und dann hier den kutter oder den käpten in der luft zerreisen weil sie nichts fangen.
ich will nicht behaupten das ihr zu denen zählt aber es gibt sie halt. jeder hat nun mal seinen lieblingskutter und das ist auch gut so meiner ist und bleibt die teufel.

gruß
hornijäger

P.S 
manni in 2 wochen bin ich da
gruß der Hamburger:vik:


----------



## Tornado91 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Ich geh auch auf keinen Fall auf die MS Seeteufel....
letztes Jahr als ich zum ersten Mal Hochseeangeln war (auf der MS Tanja), hatte die Seeteufel irgendeinen Defekt und wir mussten das Angeln früher als geplant abbrechen, weil wir den Kutter abschleppen mussten. Zuerst hab ich mir gedacht: "Mmmh,  dass kann ja mal passieren!" Aber auf der Tanja hat mir ein anderer Angler erzählt, dass er bis dahin 2mal in Heiligenhafen war, und sie jedes mal die MS Seeteufel abschleppen mussten. Das finde ich nicht sehr überzeugend.


----------



## Pirat (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das war auf ´nem ziemlich bekannten Kutter in Laboe! Die Tour artete in ein übles Saufgelage aus. Einer von den Haiopeis war bald so breit, dass er ständig über meine Schnur warf und mir seinen Pilker um die Ohren haute. Irgendwann riet ich ihm, er solle besser sein Gerät in die Ecke stellen und sich verdrücken, ansonsten schneide ich ihm die Schnur ab. Da er meinen Rat nicht befolgte, ließ ich meinen Worten dann auch Taten folgen! Daraufhin griff er mich mit seinem Filiermesser an. Da er aber Sternhagelvoll war, hatte er nicht den Hauch einer Chance und konnte sich anschließend mit dem rechten Auge in die linke Hosentasche gucken. Ich bin zwar ein friedfertiger Mensch, aber da war´s aus mit dem Spaß!#q#q



Wow, das ist harte Kost. Ich war vor Jahren in Dänemark mit nem Kutter draußen (Kattegat), Aber da war alles friedlich. Wir waren allerdings auch nicht viele an Bord. Und der Suff hielt sich in Grenzen. War da 2 mal  und war immer zufrieden.


----------



## HD4ever (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Kleinboot macht viel mehr Laune als Kutterfahren .... |supergri
auch wenn man mal nix oder schlecht fängt ...


----------



## BennyO (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Naja das man mal nix fängt oder schlecht fängt hat man ja auch auf dem Kutter ne.
Ich finde das fischen vom KLeinboot auch sehr toll aber trotzdem zieht es mich jedesmal wieder auf den Kutter.




Gruß Benny


----------



## Pirat (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Kleinboot macht viel mehr Laune als Kutterfahren .... |supergri
> auch wenn man mal nix oder schlecht fängt ...



Ach auf dem Kutter war das auch recht lustig. Windstärke bis 7 und so, das war schon irre. Wir haben da auch gut gefangen. Leider fährt die Apataki2 nicht mehr.:c


----------



## Allroundtalent (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

naja mit unserem verein wurde es auch nicht langweilig, da es so eine gute atmosphäre bei uns ist.

doch wir waren schon recht enttäuscht...​


----------



## makrelefan (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, ich ziehe das wohl irgendwie an.#c



@brassenwürger: die nächste Kuttertour sollten wir mal zusammen beschtreiten. Dann bring ich auch mal ne Buddel Strohrum mit.|uhoh: Dann könn` wir ma erleben wie das so ist, mit pilken und so...

@hans albers: kommste auch mit?:m


----------



## andre23 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

...bin mit messer auch dabei....


----------



## Andy Antitackle (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



Allroundtalent schrieb:


> Hi Boardis!​
> 
> Ich war am 30.06.07 mit meinem Verein dem FV Hannover, mit der Seeteufel unterwegs. Das Wetter sollte den Tag auch nicht so gut werden, doch es wurde erst gegen Nachmittag schlechter, am Morgen hatten wir noch Sonnenschein und es war angenehm warm.​
> Dann kam schon die erste Überraschung, als wir mit unserem Reisebus ankamen, um 6:45, waren die ersten Schiffe schon voll, aber wir mussten um auf die Seeteufel zu kommen über diese Schiffe rüber gehen. Da es so eng war, war es eine ganz schöne "Qual". Ich habe mir dann noch mein Knie gestoßen, was sehr weh tat, da dachte ich schon "Das kann ja heute was werden"​
> ...


 
So jetzt muß ich mich auch mal einmischen.
Was erwartet Ihr den von einer Ausfahrt ?

1.) Beim Käpten hat keiner was zu suchen !
     Wenn Ihr also einfach zum Kapitän geht, habt
     Ihr selber Schuld, wenn Ihr einen Spruch bekommt.

2.) Manni ist oft genug unten um selber zu gaffen und wenn 
     kein Fisch kommt, ist er als erstes unzufrieden.
     Außerdem hat er immer einen Spruch auf den Lippen und
     wenn die Fänge stimmen ist auch er sehr gut aufgelegt.

3.) Manni ist seit eh und jeh ein Morgenmuffel - also erst mal 
     bei Gitti antesten und abwarten.

4.) Die Toiletten sind auf der Seeteufel sauber.
     Mensch, Ihr seit doch beim Angeln - was wollt Ihr
     eigentlich ? Ein fünft Sterne Hotel ?
     Da geht man schnell auf Klo, macht seine Hose auf und
     hält den Piephahn darüber und dann wieder ab zum angeln.

5.) Vor Jahren gab es mal einen Test vom Blinker und die
     Seeteufel war der einzige Kutter, der fünft
     Sterne bekommen hat.

6.) Es ist auch immer eine Sache der Mundpropaganda.
     Wenn jeder schlecht über einen Kutter redet, heißt es       
     noch lange nicht, das alles schlecht ist. Man muß seine
     Erfahrungen selber sammeln.
     Ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit Manni und Gitti gehabt.

7.) Es ist nicht mehr so wie früher, das man mal eben seinen
     Pilker runter läßt und mit einem Fisch wieder hochholt.
     Die Zeiten haben sich geändert !
     Feines Fischen mit langen Ruten und verhältnismäßig 
     leichten Pilkern ist angesagt und wer weit wirft, fängt auch  
     seinen Fisch.

Ich könnte von vielen traumhaften fahrten mit der Seeteufel berichten, also lieber die Klappe halten und selber probieren.

PS: Ich bin am 28.07.2007 wieder auf der Seeteufel !

Gruß Andy Antitackle


----------



## hans albers (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

..bin mit  5m rute auch dabei
 (angel dann vom käptns brücke aus...:q)

 gr. hans


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Strohrum, Messer, 5 m Rute|bigeyes;+;+ - Was habt ihr vor mit mir...? Hört sich ja nicht gut an!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> ..., also lieber die Klappe halten und selber probieren.
> 
> Gruß Andy Antitackle



Moin,
hier geht es immer noch um den Livebericht eines Anglers der auf der Seeteufel war. Lüge wollen wir ihm doch nicht unterstellen oder?
Du kannst deinen Lieblingskutter gerne verteidigen, das ist dein gutes Recht aber die "Klappe" wird hier niemandem verboten. 
Und an alle anderen, bitte hört auch auf mit dem Quatsch mit Messer und so, was sollen solche Sprüche denn bewirken?
Ich hoffe das ich mich zum letzten mal einschalten musste.


----------



## makrelefan (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

ok, das mit dem messer war schon was krass. Sollte nen kleiner Witz sein.

@brassenwürger & hans albers: besorge schon mal anmeldepapiere#h


----------



## Andy Antitackle (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin,
> hier geht es immer noch um den Livebericht eines Anglers der auf der Seeteufel war. Lüge wollen wir ihm doch nicht unterstellen oder?
> Du kannst deinen Lieblingskutter gerne verteidigen, das ist dein gutes Recht aber die "Klappe" wird hier niemandem verboten.
> Und an alle anderen, bitte hört auch auf mit dem Quatsch mit Messer und so, was sollen solche Sprüche denn bewirken?
> Ich hoffe das ich mich zum letzten mal einschalten musste.


 
Mir geht es nun mal auf den Keks, das irgentwelche Angler, die
ein bis zwei mal im Jahr zum Hochseeangeln fahren, schlecht über Schiff XY schreiben. Die Kutterkapitäne haben weis Gott andere Sorgen und sind auf jeden Angler angewiesen.
Daher geben sie sich auch mühe. Und das man sich beschwert, das man zu seinem Kutter über ein anderes Schiff gelangt ist und das dies so voll war, das man sich das Knie gestoßen hat zeugt doch schon davon, das es sich nicht um einen geübten Meeresangler handelt und genau diese Leute reden dann schlecht über die Schiffe aus Heiligenhafen.
Beim Angeln gibt es nun mal gute und schlechte Tage.
Das mit dem Klappe halten war auch nicht an den Verfasser persönlich gerichtet, sondern an alle die nicht besseres zu tun haben, als schlechte Mundpropaganda über die Seeteufel zu verbreiten.
So schluß damit - bei allen die sich persönlich angesprochen fühlen entschuldige ich mich hiermit.
Laßt die Kutter und besonders die Seeteufel nicht im Stich, denn sonst gibt es bald keine Hochseefahrten mehr.
Petri Heil !

Gruß Andy Antitackle


----------



## BennyO (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Mir geht es nun mal auf den Keks, das irgentwelche Angler, die
> ein bis zwei mal im Jahr zum Hochseeangeln fahren, schlecht über Schiff XY schreiben. Die Kutterkapitäne haben weis Gott andere Sorgen und sind auf jeden Angler angewiesen.
> Daher geben sie sich auch mühe. Und das man sich beschwert, das man zu seinem Kutter über ein anderes Schiff gelangt ist und das dies so voll war, das man sich das Knie gestoßen hat zeugt doch schon davon, das es sich nicht um einen geübten Meeresangler handelt und genau diese Leute reden dann schlecht über die Schiffe aus Heiligenhafen.
> Beim Angeln gibt es nun mal gute und schlechte Tage.
> ...


 



Also auf eine Art hast du ja recht. Trotzdem darf hioer dochj eder seine eigene Meinung über ein bestimmtes Schiff äußern. Und wenn diese Person nicht mit dem Kutter zu frieden war, kann er es doch auch sagen. Wieso soll man immer auf sich nehmen und nix sagen?"!
UNd wenn einer fragt wie das Schiff XY ist, kann man auch seine Erfahrungen kund geben. Oder nicht?



Gruß Benny


----------



## Andy Antitackle (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



BennyO schrieb:


> Also auf eine Art hast du ja recht. Trotzdem darf hioer dochj eder seine eigene Meinung über ein bestimmtes Schiff äußern. Und wenn diese Person nicht mit dem Kutter zu frieden war, kann er es doch auch sagen. Wieso soll man immer auf sich nehmen und nix sagen?"!
> UNd wenn einer fragt wie das Schiff XY ist, kann man auch seine Erfahrungen kund geben. Oder nicht?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Benny,

Ich sag besser nix mehr !
Wir leben im Zeitalter der freien Meinungsäußerungen und da kann sicher jeder das sagen, was er erlebt hat und meint, jedoch sollte man auch mal an die Folgen denken !

Gruß Andy Antitackle.

PS: Noch 28 Tage - Hornijäger !


----------



## hornijäger (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

HI
natürlich sollte jeder seine meinung äußern
allerdings finde ich das thema kutterangeln ist hier echt zum spießrutenlauf geworden.
erzählt mann z.b. das mann im februar-märz pilkangeln war wird mann gleich zum laichdorschjäger gestempelt.
sicherlich hat jeder seinen lieblingskutter das ist auch ok so.
also leute einen angenehmen wochenanfang.

gruß
hornijäger#h


----------



## Allroundtalent (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

@ andi antitackle ich pell mir jetzt erstma ein ei auf deine aussagen, wenn ich und ca. 50 andere angler das so empfanden dann sehen wir das auch so!

Und ich denke mal, dass mir jetzt niemand unterstellen will, dass ich hier lüge oder? ich meine ich ahbe es so mitbekommen und hatte ebend den eindruck...

wenn euch das nicht passt dann kritisiert meine meinung aber nicht mich als mensch...

MfG




​


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

bleibt doch cool, junx, dann spart ihr den Mods (hier Meeresangler_Schwerin) Arbeit..................


----------



## guifri (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

moin,

ich habe dieses wochenende alle oben besagten heiligenhafener  kutter auf´m wasser gesehen.

waren alle mehr oder weniger im gleichen fanggebiet. 

ich habe auf´m kleinboot auch schlecht gefangen, während andere in ihren booten wohl zufrieden waren...und wir waren auch im gleichen gebiet. manchmal ist tatsächlich der wurm drin oder fortuna einem hold...manchmal eben nicht...dieses wochenende war ich kein guter meersangler 

aber von der optik her würde ich an der seeteufel vorbeilaufen. rein marketingtechnisch macht sie im verhältnis zur tanja oder monika eher den eindruck eines seelenverkäufers.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



Allroundtalent schrieb:


> die Tanja sah garnicht mal schlecht aus, auch die fänge von denen sollen gut gewesen sein! Die tanje furh auch viel weiter raus als wir und die anderen und war ständig an anderen stellen, da hatte man schon das gefühl die suchen den fisch auch!​


 
Ach Jung !
Das typische Problem der "Süßwasserangler" :q   Ich sehe das praktisch auf jeder meiner Ostseefahren.... Da kommen die Süßwasser-Jungs max. 1 mal im Jahr / oder das Erste mal an die Ostsee... fahren raus... fischen mit 1,8m (500Gr.) Knüppeln oder mit "weichen" 3,0m Süßwasser-Grundruten... versenken Makrelen-Paternoster mit 150Gr.-Pilkern (Baujahr 1965)... oder selbstgebaute "Weihnachtbäume"... fischen Schuter-an-Schulter praktisch nur unter dem Kutter (Hau-Ruck-Rauf-und-Runter)... fischen nicht sauber über dem Grund... usw...  |krach: 
...ist immer wieder lustig zu beobachten !!!   :m

Na ja... wenn Du das nächste mal fährst, dann fahr in / mit einer kleinen Gruppe... such Dir einen Platz neben einem "alten Hasen" (Erkennungsmerkmal: ...fängt immer deutlich mehr als der Durchschnitt) und schau Ihm DEUTLICH auf die Finger / Montagen und quatsch auch mal mit Ihm... Du wirst sehen, so einfach beißt der Dorsch nicht immer, *Erfahrung* (Angelgefühl) / *Montageart* / *Köderwechsel* (Auswahl Zubehör) spielen eine entscheidende Rolle...  |kopfkrat

Dann Klappt dat auch bei Euch Süßwasser-Piloten !!!  #6

PS: Meine Empfehlung....  Kutter in Maasholm / Laboe!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

@Fischgesindel

so ganz unrecht hast du ja nicht :q

Habs früher auch öfters erlebt, ich 1-2 Dorsche und mein Nachbar locker 20 |rolleyes 
Naja, inzwischen hab ichs auch n bissel drauf und fange durchaus meine Fische. 

Geil ist aber auch, wenn die "Süßwasserpiloten"(wie du so schön sagst) in irgendeiner Form neidisch werden und anfangen rumzulabern, mit Absicht in die Schnur werfen o.ä.
Habe mal einen erlebt der mich die ganze Zeit dichtgelabert hat, weil Überkopfwerfen aufm Kutter verboten sei 

Also, wenn mal kein oder wenig Fisch hoch kommt, erstmal die Schuld bei sich selber suchen. Wenn wirklich vernünftige Angler aufm Schiff sind und die auch nix fangen, dann kann man evtl. irgendwann mal die Schuld bei Skipper suchen. 
Habe mal nen Tag gehabt, da ist der Skipper konstant auf 17m und auf derselben Stelle geblieben, weil Tag vorher ja Fisch da war. An dem Tag kam aber nix raus, probiert wurde trotzdem nicht....:vDas war echt fürn Arsch, aber diese Tage sind absolute Ausnahmen.


----------



## Allroundtalent (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

naja ich bin zwar ein süsswasserpilot, doch kann ich diese art von angelei...und es gibt welche die auch mit waren die sogar ein Boot bestizen, in heiligenhafen und damit fast jedes wochenende rausfahren, die hätten auch an einer ganz anderen stelle den fisch gesucht! außerdem hatten die nicht mehr fisch gefangen als die anderen auch! deshalb trifft deine aussage für mich nicht so ganz auf den tag zu...​


----------



## Andy Antitackle (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



Fischgesindel schrieb:


> Ach Jung !
> Das typische Problem der "Süßwasserangler" :q Ich sehe das praktisch auf jeder meiner Ostseefahren.... Da kommen die Süßwasser-Jungs max. 1 mal im Jahr / oder das Erste mal an die Ostsee... fahren raus... fischen mit 1,8m (500Gr.) Knüppeln oder mit "weichen" 3,0m Süßwasser-Grundruten... versenken Makrelen-Paternoster mit 150Gr.-Pilkern (Baujahr 1965)... oder selbstgebaute "Weihnachtbäume"... fischen Schuter-an-Schulter praktisch nur unter dem Kutter (Hau-Ruck-Rauf-und-Runter)... fischen nicht sauber über dem Grund... usw... |krach:
> ...ist immer wieder lustig zu beobachten !!! :m
> 
> ...


 


Good posting !!!!


----------



## Andy Antitackle (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Süsswasser-Piloten, das wird glaube ich mein neues Lieblingswort !!! :q:q:q

Noch besser finde ich aber die Leute, die morgens Ihr Gerät in Transportrohren auf das Schiff schleppen und wenn man sich dann morgens das Gerät anschaut denkt man sich so, oha oha.
Shimano Twinpower Rolle, die neueste Sportex-Rute, den teuren Thermo-Floater. Dat is´n Profi !
Dann haben Sie ein fünfziger Dorsch am Band und wollen erstmal durch an die Spitze, weil dat is ja ein großer !
Daneben ich mit meiner Balzer Rute und Metallica Pilk Rolle und wenn es dann ans Angeln geht, schauen die immer ganz neidisch auf einen und man hört manchmal auch ein leises, der hat schon wieder einen !
Dann geht mir manchmal einer ab !
#h

Problematisch wird es nur, wenn Hornijäger neben mir sagt:
Ich hab ein Hänger, weil dann kann ich mir die schon fast sicher geglaubte Kachel wieder abschreiben, weil das in der Regel der Fisch des Tages ist #q

Gruß Andy Antitackle#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Süsswasser-Pilot ist fast so geil wie Osteuropäische Komorane...:q:q:q:q


----------



## mlkzander (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

jo und fischgesindel sollte dann wohl in
*salzwassergott* umgetauft werden so überheblich wie er schreibt, obwohl münster is auch nich grad am salzwassser hmmm


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



Allroundtalent schrieb:


> und es gibt welche die auch mit waren die sogar ein Boot bestizen, in heiligenhafen und damit fast jedes wochenende rausfahren, die hätten auch an einer ganz anderen stelle den fisch gesucht! ​



Nur kannst du kleinboot nicht mit kutter vergleichen, ist nen ganz anderes angeln, schon von tiefe her, da Kutter in viel tieferes wasser fahren, weil sie bei ihrer größe eine große scheuchwirkung im Flachwasser haben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

...na da haben sich aber meerwasserspezis zusammengetan....


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



Allroundtalent schrieb:


> naja ich bin zwar ein süsswasserpilot, doch kann ich diese art von angelei...​



Mmh in deinem anderen Thread hieß es aber du fährst das erste mal raus 
Nichts für Ungut, aber auch beim Dorschangeln vom Kutter will der Dorsch überlistet werden. Technik, Technik, Technik ist das einzig wahre Stichwort.
An manchen Tagen denkt man der Käpt'n hat 'ne Diskette im Echolot, die immer mal wieder ne Anzeige durchlaufen lässt, weil selbst bei heftigsten Anzeigen kein Fisch hochkommt. 

Wer das jetzt nicht glaubt, sollte Horst Hennings mal einen Tag beim Pilken erleben...Wo der die Fische her holt ist unglaublich! #6
Neben dem bin ich schon so manches mal zur Verzweiflung getrieben worden....


----------



## Ködervorkoster (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



mlkzander schrieb:


> jo und fischgesindel sollte dann wohl in
> *salzwassergott* umgetauft werden so überheblich wie er schreibt, obwohl münster is auch nich grad am salzwassser hmmm


 
Moin !

Salzwassergott??? Schön wäre es!! Trotzdem darfst Du mich natürlich weiter so nennen !! :vik: 
Leider muß ich von Münster aus mit meinen (jeweils 1 - 3) Salzwassersüchtigen Kumpels anne Küste fahren, is n` bissel weit... aber 3 - 6 mal Dorschangeln pro Jahr (seit ca. 21 Jahren) ist immer drin. Dazu kommen noch Spaß-Ausflüge zum Herings- / Hornhecht- und Makrelenangeln.... Angeln is halt meine Leidenschaft!!! 
Bin natürlich auch "Hauptberuflicher-Süßwasserpilot", ganz klar...!! Nur lerne ich jedes mal bei meinen Ausflügen (Beobachtung anderer Anglerkollegen) dazu und mecker nicht über das Wetter / Kutter / Kapitän usw.

PS: Habe 1986 auf der Nordsee mit einer Shakespeare-Rute / 350 Gr. / 1,80m angefangen (Dick wie mein Oberschenkel #6 ). Meine damals erste Pilk-Rolle war so groß wie ein Kleinwagen !! |supergri (Die Rute habe ich heute noch, die Rolle nicht..)
...gefangen habe ich beim ersten Versuch natürlich nichts.... !! ...aber dazugelernt...

Tschöööö !


----------



## Allroundtalent (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

@ fynn- sh, das erste mal mit der seeteufel 

@fischgesindel ich meckere auch nicht über den kutter, es waren alles festellungen...​


----------



## degl (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

@Allroundtalent................

lass dich mal nicht ablenken,auch ich und wahrscheinlich viele andere hier würden so ein Erlebniss einstellen.
So ist nur zu hoffen,das auch die betroffenen Skipper mal nen Blick ins Net werfen...................

Aber in nunmehr 25 Jahren Kutterangelei ist mir auch schon einiges untergekommen und auch haben sich bei mir einige Lieblingskutter herauskristalisiert.
Immer wieder ziehts mich,wenns von Heilitown losgehen soll,auf die Ms.Einigkeit und da hatte ich im Frühjahr ne Nullnummer hinnehmen müssen,obwohl andere Mitangler gefangen haben. 

Kein Skipper kann es sich leisten Kunden/Angler zu verprellen und längst ist auch bekannt,das eben die Dorsche nicht mehr in den Mengen anzutreffen sind wei es mal war(kommt wohl so auch nicht wieder).

Es gibt unzählige Tipp`s und Literatur zum Thema Dorschfang,da kann man soviel experimentieren,das man fast das angeln vergisst und am Ende hat der recht,der gefangen hat.

Ich habe am 1.7.07 vor Kiel,in Sichtweite des gr.Leuchturmes, vom Kutter aus 18 Dorsche nur mit ner haevy Spinnrute und ner 40gr. Dorschbombe hochgeholt und habe daher den Verdacht,das irgendwas an eure Tour nicht gestimmt hat,da zur Zeit fast auf allen Kuttern gut gefangen wird.
Leider waren wir nicht dabei und zumindest ich glaube dir ,das nach deiner Einschätzung,der Skipper keine "Lust" hatte.........
So ähnlich habe ich das auch schon erlebt,allerdings auf einem anderen Kutter

gruß degl


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



Allroundtalent schrieb:


> @ fynn- sh, das erste mal mit der seeteufel ​



Ok dann habe ich dat wohl falsch interpretiert aus deinem Vorgängerthread...:m


----------



## hornijäger (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

@ andy antitackle
Jo mein freund am 28.07 geht es los und ich glaube manni bringt uns mit sehr viel lust zum fisch bis dann

gruß
hornijäger :q


----------



## Dickdorsch20kg (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

ich war auch mal auf der seeteufel:v.  Leider war es sehr voll und die Hai IV, auf der wir einen Tag vorher waren, war im vollcharter und auf der Tanja war nix mehr frei. 

So entschieden wir uns für die Seeteufel.

Ganz schön scheiß Gefühl, wenn man so super gepflegte Kutter wie Tanja oder Hai IV gewohnt ist, und dann auf ein schiff geht, was eher aussieht, als würde es Flüchtlinge von Marokko nach Spanien schippern...

Naja, das erste was uns allerdings aufgefallen ist, ist die eigenartige gestaltung des Salons. Zwei Bänke direkt vor der Theke...

War relativ viel wind den tag und wir sind in den sund gefahren. ab dann wusste ich auch, warum die bänke direkt vor der Theke sind. Die stammkundschaft hat sich da hingesetzt und schon beim rausfahren beschlossen, dass heute eh keine fische beißen und deshalb haben die dann auch garnicht erst die ruten ausgepackt.

Allerdings muß man schon ein bischen respekt zollen, denn ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass vier leute (am "Stammtisch") in einer stunde ca. 100 küstennebel trinken und das morgens um 8:00. 

Nachdem wir dan gesehen haben, das hier die flasche bier nur 1,10 € kostet und mittags 3/4 der angler hacke waren, heißt die Seeteufel für uns nicht mehr Seeteufel sondern "Saufteufel".


PS. gefangen wurden an dem Tag von den wenigen leuten (ca. 15) auch recht wenig max. 20 Dorsche. Ich hatte 4 und war der absolute Kutterkönig (auf der Saufteufel)....


----------



## Wiagra1 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

@Allroundtalent

Jetzt krieg ich hier langsam echt die Krise! 

Du sagst das Schiff ist "alt" 
Da hast du Recht... das Schiff wurde 1944 gebaut! Alle andren Schiffe in Heiligenhafen haben aber so ca. das gleiche Alter! 

Der Seeteufel sieht nur etwas rampuniert und rostig aus.. grosses ABER... 
Alle Kutter gehen 1x im Jahr für eine gewisse Zeit in die Werft um wieder alles schüssig zu machen!
Nach 1 Jahr im Wasser ist es ja wohl normal dass Farbe abblättert oder sich Rost bildet! 

Seeteufel müsste diese Woche trocken liegen! 

Dann schreibst du weiter dass der Kapitän nicht nach dem Fisch "sucht" 
Wenn er stundenlang am rumjuckeln ist gibts doch auch wieder nur gemecker warum der Kapitän so lange rumsucht! 
Manni weiss wohl ganz genau wo er evtl. welche finden könnte und da fährt er auch hin!
Ist welcher da sind alle glücklich... ist keiner da... dann gibts grosses gejaule! 
Dass das aber die Natur ist... das sieht keiner...! 
Oder hast du dich schon mal mit dem ganzen Problem "Dorsch in der Ostsee" auseinandergesetzt??? Bestimmt nicht! 

Wir erkundigen uns min. alle 14 Tage wie es denn so mit Fisch aussieht... und seit Monaten hören wir nichts andres wie "besch..."
Und da kannst du nicht erzählen dass auf andren Kuttern die "Taschen voll waren"! 
Das gibts nämlich schon länger nicht mehr! 

Hoffe aber trotzdem dass ihr das nächste Mal mehr 
Glück habt! 

Wir waren letzte Woche 2 Tage oben... und mit was sind wir nach Hause gekommen??? NICHTS!!!!!!!

Der Junge von der Tankstelle


----------



## Allroundtalent (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

"die taschen waren nur leider voll" und das habe ich gesehen, da brauchst du mich nicht "angreifen"

auch wenn du die krise bekommst es war so" ich habe es selber gesehen!


​


----------



## saiblingsjäger (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Petri@all,

warum greift Ihr eigentlich alle Allroundtalent so an? Er hat nichts anderes getan wie seine Meinung kundtun und sich seinem Ärger luft zu machen.
Wie es wirklich war können wir alle nicht wissen. Was wir aber alle wissen ist...:
Das es manchmal Tage auf dem Kudder gibt, aus was weiß ich für Gründen, an denen der Käptn nicht wirklich den Fisch sucht und lieber Diesel spart! Ist mir selber auch schonmal so gegangen!! Und dann braucht man sich nicht sagen lassen es ist an den eigenen Fähigkeiten gelegen oder am allgemeinen Fischmangel. Dazu erbitte ich mir keine Antworten da ich mittlerweile schon genug Erfahrung habe und mir alle pr´s und Contra´s selber aufzählen kann...
Es gibt, und das kann keiner bestreiten, bessere und schlechtere Kutter! Bequemere und angagiertere Käptn´s. Aber das muß jeder selber rausfinden. Nicht umsonst sind mache Kudder auch immer gut besucht und andere eher weniger...;-) Oder??
Auf alle Fälle wollte ich nur sagen, das ich nicht fair finde jemanden so zu zerreißen nur weil er seine Geschichte erzählt! Und dazu ist das AB doch in erster Linie da.

Wünsch euch allen a dickes Petri!
da Saiblingsjäger


----------



## BennyO (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



saiblingsjäger schrieb:


> Petri@all,
> 
> warum greift Ihr eigentlich alle Allroundtalent so an? Er hat nichts anderes getan wie seine Meinung kundtun und sich seinem Ärger luft zu machen.
> Wie es wirklich war können wir alle nicht wissen. Was wir aber alle wissen ist...:
> ...


 


Dakne.
Das gleiche lag mir jetzt auch schon auf den Lippen. Alle wollen immer, dass man von einer Tour erzählt und wenn man es dann macht, wird man hier beschimpft.
ICh hoffe mal, dass das Thema nun durch ist.




Gruß Benny


----------



## hornijäger (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

also leute warum beendet ihr das thema hier nicht langsam
@ wiagra1 bin ganz deiner meinung was manni und die teufel betrifft. #6
jeder hat halt seinen kutter 
alle sagen die teufel ist alt, langsam,und mann fängt wenig.
natürlich ist es nicht der jüngste kutter aber manni gibt sich mühe fisch zu finden und ich muß sagen ich bin selten bei ihm schneider gewesen und wenn wenig gefangen wurde muß ich allerdings auch sagen habe ich nicht gesehen das die anderen kutter wesentlich mehr hatten.
z.b. loben viele die einigkeit mag ja ein feiner kutter sein aber was ist denn bitte schön im winter wenn es gezielt auf laichdorsche geht ja dann zerreisen sich auch alle den mund.
also ich werde der teufel treubleiben und basta das muß jeder für sich entscheiden und keiner hier muß sich angegriffen fühlen.

gruß und petri-heil
hornijäger  #h


----------



## Andy Antitackle (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



hornijäger schrieb:


> also leute warum beendet ihr das thema hier nicht langsam
> @ wiagra1 bin ganz deiner meinung was manni und die teufel betrifft. #6
> jeder hat halt seinen kutter
> alle sagen die teufel ist alt, langsam,und mann fängt wenig.
> ...


 

Genau Bruder !

Sollen die doch alle sonst wohin gehen, wir gehen zu Gitti
und Manni. Der Kutter ist wie eine gute Flasche Wein, je älter je besser und je leerer desto besser die Stimmung !

Am 28.07.2007 gehts wieder los.
In der Andrift pilken und in der Abdrifft die Platten mit Wattis einsammeln.
Die Speedy-Pilker sind bereit !

Andy Antitackle
:vik:


----------



## hornijäger (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Jo Andy
so wird es gemacht und nicht anders :q
un nicht vergessen drillinge schärfe

gruß
Hornijäger


----------



## Wiagra1 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



Allroundtalent schrieb:


> "die taschen waren nur leider voll" und das habe ich gesehen, da brauchst du mich nicht "angreifen"​
> 
> auch wenn du die krise bekommst es war so" ich habe es selber gesehen!​


 

@ Allroundtalent

Ich wollte dich damit nicht angreifen!!!! 
Wenn es so klang... dickes sorry!!!!

Wir haben nur seit ettlicher Zeit gehört dass kein Fisch da ist! Und wenn nur vereinzelt! 
Diese Geschichten haben wir nicht nur vom Seeteufel gehört sondern auch von allen andren Kuttern!


----------



## BennyO (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Also das andere die Taschen voll hatten, kann ich auch nur schwer glauben. Bis vor einer Woche war ich selber für 14 Tage oben und ich kann nur sagen, dass es ganz schwierig war, Dorsch zu fangen. Sie standen nicht in schwärmern. Immer kamen mal da einer hoch, dann da mal einer, dann keiner usw.
Naja aber wenn du es gesehn hast.
Ich wünsche dir einfach für deine nächste Kuttertour viel Glück.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Also mal so aus dem hohlen Bauch: Ich würde auch nicht auf den Seeteufel gehen, erstmal sieht der immer ziemlich verrostet aus und im Winter lag der oft genug am Kai, wenn andere Schiffe schon draußen waren.

Das muss doch eine Ursache haben, auch wenn ich höre, dass der schon wesentlich älter ist als ich bin (und ich bin schon ziemlich alt!). Sollen die Fans doch mit dem Schlitten rausfahren, ich fahre lieber mit Kapt. Günter Zander auf der HAI IV raus, da weiß ich, was ich habe!
*
Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
...................................................*


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



BennyO schrieb:


> Also das andere die Taschen voll hatten, kann ich auch nur schwer glauben. Bis vor einer Woche war ich selber für 14 Tage oben und ich kann nur sagen, dass es ganz schwierig war, Dorsch zu fangen. Sie standen nicht in schwärmern. Immer kamen mal da einer hoch, dann da mal einer, dann keiner usw.
> Naja aber wenn du es gesehn hast.
> Ich wünsche dir einfach für deine nächste Kuttertour viel Glück.
> 
> ...


 
Ich kenne jemand der fährt im momnet mit der monika schon seit 8 Wochen raus(Rentner Sondertarif).
Der Alte fängt immer seine fische und das seit 30 Jahren.
Wenn der mir sagt das es seit Wochen schwer ist fische zu fangen glaube ich kaum das andere die taschen voll haben.
War selber über Pfingsten 10 tage dort und hatte selber nur 2 bis 4  im  Schnitt.
Wenn mal eine Tasche auf anderen kuttern voll war dann höchstens von mehreren leuten.


----------



## BennyO (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Ja genau das ist es ja, was ich auch gesgat habe.



Gruß benny


----------



## peter-claus (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

moin moin
bin stammangler auf ms-seeteufelund es kann sein ,daß ich beim küstennebelvernichten dabei war.muss allerdings sagen ,daß wir dann nicht angeln ,d.h. niemanden gefährden.sollte es anders sein -war ich nicht dabei.bei uns ist es so -weder trinken(butterfahrt)-oder konzentriert angeln.


----------



## peter-claus (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

HALLO -.(Wegen der Auseinandersetzung)
das hätte auf jeden kutter passieren können ,da überall streitigkeiten wegen der anbinderei auftreten.ausserdem was soll der kapitän machen,es war doch vorbei mit der auseinandersetzung.übrigens schlauberger -motorschaden hatten schon mehrere kutter,erkundige dich mal.das kann doch wohl immer mal passieren.WAR ÜBRIGENS AN DIESEM TAGE AUF DER SEETEUFEL:


----------



## hornijäger (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

@ peter-claus
bin ganz deiner meinung ich fahre wenn dann nur mit manni und der teufel und das mehrmals im jahr motorschaden kann jeder haben aber anscheinend darf das der seeteufel nicht passieren
der kutter ist alt,und langsam ,manni ist unfreundlich u.s.w. ich kann es nicht mehr hören #q
meine nummer eins ist und bleibt die teufel übrigens bin ich in 2 wochen im urlaub mit der famillie in heiligenhafen und werde bestimmt 3-4 mal mit der teufel fahren 


gruß
hörnijäger #h


----------



## BennyO (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Können diese Themen nicht endlich geschlossen werden?
Wir diskutierne nun seit einer Woche über den jeweiligen Stammkutter. Es ist kla, jeder hat seinen Stammkutter, den er auch in Schutz nimmt, aber ihr müsst nicht immer alles abstreiten, was auf dem Teufel passiert.
Und das ihr einmal einen Motorschaden hattet, stimmt ja auch nicht ganz. Dies ist ja öfters der Fall.
Aber mehr will ich dazu jetzt auch niocht mehr sagen, weil der Tröööt solangsam schon ins lächerliche geht.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

oki-neues thema--LAICHDOSCHANGELN:vik:


----------



## BennyO (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Hahaha
Schlechter Scherz.
:vik::vik::vik:



Gruß Benny


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

uiiiiiiiiiiiiiii geht schon los......:q


----------



## BennyO (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Neeee



Gruß Benny


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

schaaaaaaaaade......|bigeyes


----------



## Wiagra1 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



peter-claus schrieb:


> moin moin
> bin stammangler auf ms-seeteufelund es kann sein ,daß ich beim küstennebelvernichten dabei war.muss allerdings sagen ,daß wir dann nicht angeln ,d.h. niemanden gefährden.sollte es anders sein -war ich nicht dabei.bei uns ist es so -weder trinken(butterfahrt)-oder konzentriert angeln.


 

Moin Claus...

da warst du bestimmt mit dabei!!!  #h


----------



## grobro (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

...hab da nen ganz heißen tipp für dich.

motorboote neumann auf fehmarn. da kommste nicht mal aufs boot, weil keiner kommt, von angeln wollen wir mal garnicht erst reden!


----------



## Allroundtalent (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

auch nicht sschlecht|uhoh:​


----------



## BennyO (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



grobro schrieb:


> ...hab da nen ganz heißen tipp für dich.
> 
> motorboote neumann auf fehmarn. da kommste nicht mal aufs boot, weil keiner kommt, von angeln wollen wir mal garnicht erst reden!


 


Dieses Problem muss man jetzt aber auch nicht noch in diesem Trööt  belabern.
Ist ein anderes Kapitel, was in diesem Trööt eigentlich nichts zu suchen hat.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*



BennyO schrieb:


> Dieses Problem muss man jetzt aber auch nicht noch in diesem Trööt  belabern.
> Ist ein anderes Kapitel, was in diesem Trööt eigentlich nichts zu suchen hat.
> 
> 
> ...



Jep, da geb ich Benny Recht. Lass das bitte bleiben.
Wenn du mit dem Bootsvermieter ein Problem hast oder hattes dann kläre das mit dem. Im AB hast du darüber berichtet und alle haben es gelesen, das muß nun nicht wieder ständig aufgewärmt werden wie du es ja vorgestern schon tatest im anderen Trööt.


----------



## BennyO (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIe Kuttertour mit der MS Seeteufel...*

Danke Jörg



Gruß Benny


----------

